

Ask HN: geographical coordinate data sets for mashups? - thomasswift

I am looking for information or links for geo location data sets for mashing up. I don't even know if that is the right term. Just looking for some jumping off points. Thanks.
======
pedalpete
Maybe you could clarify what you mean with an example. Are you looking for
data that already is geocoded? if so, what type of data are you looking for?
Or are you looking for ways to geo code data that you already have?

I think looking for data that may or may not exist is the wrong way to go
about your mash-up. Hopefully you already know what you want to mash.

~~~
thomasswift
Sorry about that, you are probably right. I have no idea what is out there
that is why I left sort of vague.

Something like traffic cams near me or gas stations near me.

